# même si / quoique / bien que



## ThomasK

D'après moi la signification des deux est semblable, mais pas la même (je m'excuse si je fais des fautes en français). Comment est-ce qu'on pourrait démontrer la différence ? 

J'ai pensé à une phrase comme :

Je le ferais, même si je devrais payer n'importe quoi !

*Je le ferais, quoique je devrais payer n'importe quoi !

Si je ne me trompe pas, la deuxième est impossible. Ca démontrerait qu'il y une différence. Ou est-ce qu'il y a d'autres moyens ? (Ou est-ce qu'ils signifient vraiment la même chose ?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## arundhati

Grammaticalement, la première phrase devrait être : "Je le ferais, même si je *devais* payer n'importe quoi !".
La seconde devrait être : "Je le *ferai*, quoique je devrais payer n'importe quoi !

Maintenant, aucune des deux n'a vraiment de sens. Si je comprends bien, ce serait plutôt : 
"Je le ferais, même si je devais payer n'importe quel montant !".
"...payer n'importe quoi" signifierait "payer n'importe quel objet".

"Quoique" n'a pas le même sens.
Par exemple "Je le ferai quoique je devrais alors payer une grosse somme" signifierait "Je le ferai (la décision est prise, il n'y a pas de conditionnel), mais cela signifie que je vais avoir à payer une forte somme. 
J'espère que tout cela n'est pas trop confus !


----------



## Gwynplaine

Dans votre exemple, "quoique" et "même si" sont synonymes (même s'ils ne se construisent pas pareil), quoique "quoique" soit un peu plus recherché (ou : même si "quoique" est un peu plus recherché ).

Par contre, hors contexte, la locution "même si" est ambiguë en français, car elle peut avoir soit une valeur concessive, soit une valeur hypothétique.

Exemple :
_Même si tu n'es pas d'accord, viens me voir_
peut signifier :
_Viens me voir que tu sois d'accord ou pas_ (valeur hypothétique)
ou bien
_Je sais que tu n'es pas d'accord, mais viens me voir quand même 
= Quoique tu ne sois pas d'accord, viens me voir _(valeur concessive)

J'ai pris exprès un cas ambigu. En général, le contexte, les temps employés, voire la ponctuation, permettent de dissiper l'équivocité.


----------



## garcia1683

Bonjour !

Je suis en train d'étudier mon premier année de français. Je trouve les conjonctions plutôt difficiles, et je me demande si vous me pouvez aider avec certaines phrases. Celle-ci est la dernière :

<< Il fait des investigations criminelles et, *bien qu*’il n’aime pas son travail, je l’adore ! >>

Je comprends que nous utilisons *"bien que + subjonctif"* pour situations réelles et *"même si + indicatif" *pour situations imaginaires.

C'est correct ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est bien cela !

"bien que + subjonctif" +, indicatif pour situations réelles
"même si + indicatif" +, conditionel pour situations imaginaires.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. En effet, _même si_ n'introduit pas nécessairement une situation imaginaire. D'ailleurs, dans la phrase citée en exemple, on pourrait parfaitement remplacer _bien que_ par _même si_ en conservant le même sens :

_*Bien qu'*il n'aime pas son travail, je l'adore. = __*Même s'*il n'aime pas son travail, je l'adore._


----------



## ThomasK

Des francophones me disent que _bien que_ est mieux/ meilleur que _quoique_, ou plus couramment utilisé. C'est vrai? 

Et en ce qui concerne la différence entre ces mots-là et même si, il semble assez subtile. Non ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,


Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. En effet, _même si_ n'introduit pas nécessairement une situation imaginaire. D'ailleurs, dans la phrase citée en exemple, on pourrait parfaitement remplacer _bien que_ par _même si_ en conservant le même sens :
> 
> _*Bien qu'*il n'aime pas son travail, je l'adore. = *Même s'*il n'aime pas son travail, je l'adore._



Oui, tout à fait, c'est seulement que j'avais compris la demande comme demandant s'il était possible d'utiliser bien que avec une situation imaginaire car il me semble me souvenir qu'en espagnol on utilise le subjonctif avec les situation imaginaires.



ThomasK said:


> Des francophones me disent que _bien que_ est mieux/ meilleur que _quoique_, ou plus couramment utilisé. C'est vrai?
> 
> Et en ce qui concerne la différence entre ces mots-là et même si, il semble assez subtile. Non ?



_Bien que_ est plus courant et _quoique _plus soutenu. Mais le sens est le même.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre "même si" et "bien que" ? Si oui y a-t-il une astuce pour les différencier ?

Par exemple voyez-vous une différence entre :
- La vie est meilleure à la campagne *même si* elle difficile.
- La vie est meilleure à la campagne *bien qu'*elle soit difficile.​Ou bien (en reprenant les exemples donnés ici : Exprimer l'opposition ou la concession) :

*Même si* le professeur est absent, tu dois travailler tes cours.
*Bien que* le professeur soit absent, tu dois travailler tes cours.

*Même s’*il prend des médicaments contre la douleur, il a toujours mal à la tête.
*Bien qu'*il prenne des médicaments contre la douleur, il a toujours mal à la tête.​Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, le sens et l'utilisation sont similaires.
Il faut seulement noter que "même si" s'utilise avec l'_indicatif_, et bien que avec le _subjonctif_.

... Et ne pas oublier le verbe ! ("... même si elle est difficile")


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Ok donc elles seraient interchangeables ? 

C'est pareil avec "quoique" je suppose ?

PS : Oui il ne faut pas oublier le verbe, tu as l’œil.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, bien entendu : interchangeables.

_Bien que, quoique, même si, malgré (le fait que)_, etc.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

- Après réflexion je trouve qu'il y a une différence entre "même si" et "bien que", une de ces différences avait déjà était citée par Gwynplaine. En effet il semblerait que dans "même si" le "si" puisse introduire une condition réelle (potentiel), c'est-à-dire une condition qui peut ou non être réalisée ce qui implique deux alternatives contrairement à "bien que", qu'en pensez-vous ?

_Je travaillerai *même si* le professeur est absent. _--> Là on a deux alternatives possibles (le professeur sera ou non absent, on ne le sais pas au moment où l'on parle), c'est comme si on avait _Je travaillerai *même dans le cas* où le professeur serait absent._ Ici il me semblerait pas correcte de remplacer "même si" par "bien que" à cause du futur (_Je travaillerai)._

Comment appelle-t-on l'usage de "même si" dans ce cas ? Est-ce une concession ? Ou bien on ne peut parler de concession que dans les cas où on peut remplacer "même si" par "bien que" ? Comment faire la différence entre ces deux cas ? Y aurait-il une astuce ?

- Sommes-nous bien d'accord qu'avec "bien que" on parle d'un "événement" forcément réalisé (nous n'avons pas deux alternatives) ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, _même si_ n'est pas nécessairement concessive et peut être hypothétique. Dans ce cas, _bien que_ est impossible car cette conjonction introduit toujours un fait, une proposition réelle.

La phrase suivante est donc ambiguë hors de tout contexte :_ Je travaillerai même si le professeur est absent_.

Elle peut signifier :

_Je travaillerai *bien que* le professeur soit absent._ (sens concessif) → Le professeur est forcément absent.
_Je travaillerai *de toute façon*, que le professeur soit absent *ou non*._ (sens hypothétique) → On ne sait pas si le professeur est absent.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonjour et merci,



Maître Capello said:


> _Je travaillerai *bien que* le professeur soit absent._ (sens concessif) → Le professeur est forcément absent.


Ici ne devrait-on pas utiliser un futur après "bien que" : _Je *travaillerai *bien que le professeur* sera *absent_ (en dépit du fait que le professeur sera absent) ? Ou bien on met tout au présent : _Je *travaille* bien que le professeur *soit* absent._

Je me dis ça car j'ai l'impression qu'il faut qu'il y ait une simultanéité, en exagérant si on écrivait _Je travaillerai (demain) *bien que* le professeur soit absent_ (aujourd'hui), là on ne voit pas trop où est l'opposition concessive à moins que pour une raison quelconque on estime que le fait que professeur soit absent aujourd'hui aurait dû empêcher que je travaille demain, c'est vrai que là cela semble possible et le contexte donnerait la raison.

Par contre dans _Je *travaille* bien que le professeur *soit* absent. _Je comprends que le fait que professeur soit absent aurait dû empêcher que je travaille car habituellement je ne travaille que si le professeur est présent.

Enfin bref, je cherche à savoir si il y a un moyen de dissiper ce type d’ambiguïté...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ibn Nacer said:


> Ici ne devrait-on pas utiliser un futur après "bien que" : _Je *travaillerai *bien que le professeur* sera *absent_ (en dépit du fait que le professeur sera absent) ?


Non, car _bien que_ demande le subjonctif (voir notamment ce fil). Il n'y a en outre pas de subjonctif futur ; on utilise le subjonctif présent à la place. En d'autres termes, le subjonctif présent peut faire référence à un événement présent ou futur (ou même passé en français moderne puisque l'on évite le subjonctif imparfait). Il y a donc une ambiguïté que seul le contexte peut lever.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour la proposition principale, il faut employer le temps adéquat selon le sens voulu :

_Je *travaillerai* (demain) bien que le professeur* soit *absent (ou bien déjà en ce moment même, ou bien seulement demain)._
_Je *travaille* (maintenant) bien que le professeur* soit *absent (en ce moment)._


----------



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir si la locution 'même si' exprime l'hypothèse dans le contexte ci-dessous.

− On  dit  qu’il  est  riche.
− Même   s’il  est  riche,  je  ne  me  marrierais  pas  avec  lui.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

A mon sens, il ne s'agit pas d'hypothèse.
Dans ton exemple le "même si" (conjonction de subordination) joue le rôle de marqueur de concession et signifie que l'événement de la proposition principale doit se réaliser *malgré *celui introduit par "même si".

Encore un exemple: "Même si le professeur est absent, tu dois travailler tes cours".


----------



## naolinco

D'accord avec volo pour la concession, qui domine, mais je dirais que l'hypothèse n'est pas absente.

- On dit qu'il est riche.
- Même s'il est riche (même dans l'hypothèse où c'est exact), je ne me marierai pas avec lui. (À la différence de "bien que", par exemple, qui introduit un fait avéré).


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Naolinco.

Tout à fait d'accord.
A y bien réfléchir, on ignore s'il est riche ou pas. Donc, il y a hypothèse.
Mais dans le développement, il y a concession.
Les deux nuances y sont présentes.


----------



## Readomingues

C'est étrange quand on dit que les deux nuances y sont présentes. Et s'il s'agissait seulement d'une hypothèse? Comment je devrais dire? Je sais que 'bien que' et 'quoique' expriment un fait réel au présent. Et l'hypothèse au présent? 

Merci à tous!


----------



## naolinco

Les deux nuances sont présentes parce que:

1. La richesse de la personne n'est pas sûre.
2. On affirme que cette richesse (un argument en principe positif) ne suffira pas à produire un effet (le mariage). 

Dans le cas de "bien que" (concession sans hypothèse), la richesse est avérée, mais le point 2 reste valable.

L'hypothèse sans concession serait simplement "si"

"S'il est riche, je ne me marierai pas avec lui." 
Évidemment, le sens n'est plus du tout le même. Avec "même si", la richesse supposée de la personne n'est pas une condition suffisante pour que tu te maries avec elle. Avec "si", c'est une condition suffisante pour que tu ne te maries pas (une sorte de voeu de pauvreté?).


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'ai des doutes avec la phrase ci-dessous:

Bien que je ne puisse pas venir à cette fête, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée.

Est-il possible de dire ça ou faut-il choisir une autre tournure comme par exemple "Même si je ne peux pas venir,  je vous souhaite une bonne soirée."?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Les deux solutions sont possibles et totalement équivalentes, pour moi.


----------



## rinand1000

Bonjour,
est-ce que je pourrais remplacer "même si" avec "bien que" dans la phrase suivante - le contenu original est un extrait d'une interpretation des Actes de la Bible.

_Il n’y a aucun doute que Dieu pouvait guérir par l’intermédiaire de Paul, mais que même des mouchoirs et des tabliers touchés par l’apôtre aient une puissance de guérison (Actes 19:12) peut sembler étrange à certains, *même si *cela ressemble à la guérison de la femme souffrant d’hémorragie vaginale par Jésus (Luc 8:44)_

Merci beaucoup pour une réponse.

Au revoir
Andreas


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, _bien que_ est aussi possible.


----------



## rinand1000

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------

